# Channel Tunnel: '2,000 migrants' tried to enter on Monday night



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

From BBC News "Some 2,000 migrants tried to enter the Channel Tunnel terminal in Calais on Monday night in an attempt to reach the UK, operator Eurotunnel has said."

See BBC News << click


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We need to flood the tunnel I think.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They stormed the chunnel again last night :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How would the UK deal with it if it was the other way round I wonder?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How did they deal with it in 2002 when there were 3000 plus in Sangatte? Went quiet then for 13 years.

Dick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> How would the UK deal with it if it was the other way round I wonder?


Perhaps bring in the Tactical Support Groups and crack a few skulls then a few volleys of rubber bullets, charges from mounted police followed by some water canon, although the water canon could be a problem with all those overhead lines. :wink2:

All previously used in the UK.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have heard dof double accounting and this takes the biscuit. 2000, same people trying again and again. However, there needs to be better security and all of the above need to be used. It is fine these politicians talking but get the army (French) and sort the problem and clear that slum.

Dave


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh bugger am looking to travel by Eurotunnel in 3 weeks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Devonboy said:


> Oh bugger am looking to travel by Eurotunnel in 3 weeks.


Fingers crossed for us both, we are booked for the end of August as well. :serious:

Pete


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are due to travel a week today. 

I do not think that they can carry on like this for very long. Maybe that is wish full thinking.

As well as the fact that we have paid for our frequent travellers account, the only options seem to be Portsmouth to wherever, and the daytime crossings seem to be full. Night time crossings would be a problem for the dog.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

23 August for us!

Just done a very quick check to look at alternative routes rather than Dover or Eurotunnel.
Cheapest I could find in the time: Newhaven - Dieppe return £341

Out of our league.
Haven't tried the Caravan Club yet.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Don't get too downhearted it is a major problem but maybe not as bad as the news is suggesting....there is a Eurotunnel twitter feed that paints a different picture of the situation to that from the news feeds.

I know it's "Twitter" but in this instance I think it is worthwhile checking the link :wink2:

Be sure to read the "tweets and replies" column ( and click on "view conversation" to see the detail) :wink2:

https://twitter.com/LeShuttle <<<


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We came through this morning no problems joining M20 at Jct 11 (drove down B??? - I forget - from Canterbury) and no problem checking in and boarding. However a delay of 30 mins leaving. Not bad at all feel sorry for the many many trucks stacked up and waiting.
If UK wasn't such a soft touch then the immigrants wouldn't want to get through the tunnel. Until UK wises up it will be an ongoing problem. Remove the pavements filled with gold and the problem will take care of itself.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We came back on Tuesday - ie the morning after the storming of 2000 immigrants. We had NO problems 

We saw a few people hanging around on the grass outside (those massive fences), but after waiting 40 mins to get our dog checked (with an apology from nice french lady for the wait) we actually got an earlier train than booked!!

In our opinion the eurotunnel is still the best way to travel - love the flexibility/no hassle and staying with the dog. 

We did see massive queue for Folkestone though - Eurotunnel does provide updates on its website when operation Stack is occurring. 

One thing to beware in France - there were a lot of trucks parked up on the motorway as you come from the north - just keep driving along and you'll see that the exit has 2 lanes - clearly marked one for trucks and one for cars.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed for us tomorrow night - not looking promising, but we'll just have to be patient and on our guard I suppose!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I half heard on the radio yesterday, that it wasn't so much that they want to come here, but that they now have little choice as the French have not allowed them to stay.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

This article in the telegraph has a video of 2 poor French police officers trying in vain to chorale a group of immigrants in the port at Calais. This would show just how much the French police are struggling.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-down-Calais-until-the-French-get-a-grip.html


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it just the lorry' s that are held up from using the tunnel? I have only heard of motorhomers why have travelled without problem -afterall M-h's, cars and coaches travel on the enclosed rail carriages.
Why have the lorry carriages been so disrupted by about 100 to 200 people breaking through the fences at eurotunnel. The french police seem to be few on the ground and don't even have head gear. The batons are out but they appear very gentle with these people.


----------

